# Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?



## iiomarioii (14. August 2011)

*Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

Kennt ihr ein paar ? Können ruhig auch mehr als zwiespieler spiele sein 
Danke


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

Clonk müsste gehen. Gibt aber keine Garantie.


----------



## Vampire2030 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

Need for Speed 1+2 im Splittscreenmodus, einer mit Joystick und einer mit Tastatur............ ach das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## ConCAD (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

Neben FIFA11 geht natürlich auch PES2011  Gibts auch bei vielen Rennspielen, zB SplitSecond, Mashed.


----------



## iiomarioii (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

aber es gibt keine aktuellen spiele außer fifa und pes die man so spielen kann ?


----------



## ConCAD (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

Was meinst du mit "die man so spielen kann" ? Bei SplitSecond kannst du zu zweit per Split-Screen spielen und es ist auch ein relativ aktuelles Spiel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

Huntedie Schmiede der Finsternis gibt es noch!


----------



## amdfreak (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

Blur (das Spiel ist echt klasse!)
NBA 2K11
Virtua Tennis 2009 (ist aber nicht splitscreen, beide spielen mit dem gleichen Bild)
Lego Indiana Jones (auch nicht splitscreen)
Overlord (1 und 2) hat einen PvP Modus im Splitscreen
Magicka (kein Splitscreen, dafür kann man wie in Lego Indy die ganze Kampagne zu zweit, dritt oder zu viert spielen)
Sonic an Sega All Stars Racing
Sega Rally


----------



## Starless (14. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiele außer Fifa 11 , die man zu zweit  auf einem PC spielen kann mit Gamepad ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...um-einem-rechner-zu-zocken-2.html#post3132417

Was für eine Überraschung, dass dieses Thema schonmal durchgekaut wurde...


----------

